# No Toms?



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

I have noticed that there are no Tom's chasing hens, or at least I have hunted 3 days strait and have come across hens and zero Tom's. Have they separated by now or am I just finding lone hens?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Hens are on eggs right now and toms are grouped up or toms are separated in loose groups in the afternoon. They seem to gobble a little bit arround 7 pm and gather into larger flockes before picking a tree to roost.

But hens are all by themselves!


----------



## bowhuntnfool (Mar 14, 2013)

Yeah I've only had one Jake with hens and didn't take him when I should have I've barely heard any gobble three days straight hunting I found toms up way high


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Ive also seen toms way high. They like the snow line


----------



## Huntin8 (Jul 15, 2013)

I went on a little hike this morning and saw 2 toms with about 4 hens. The toms were still strutting. The only problem is, I don't think you can hunt where I found them.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

This evening I drove close to a spot I hunted last year (I don't have a tag this year, was just driving around for fun). I spotted 4 turkeys, (3 full strut toms, 1 hen). The toms started fighting, it was awesome!! I then saw 4 more around the bend, 1 tom 3 hens. I was thinking "sweet, I'll buy a tag tomorrow and come hunt them" but then I realized they weren't in the same spot I hunted last year, they were on posted land


----------

